# ROT's Art



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

So, one of the things i like to do in my free time, is gesture drawing and quick-sketching.

How i do it is i try to capture as much as i can of a picture, or from direct observation, in 10minutes! however, occasionally i will spend along time on certain drawings, but i will specify those, if i do!

It's not the best, but I quite like them, personally! :tongue:

Defiler:









Guitarist:









This one comes from a picture of me performing on stage, i got the guitar shape at the top completely wrong, and i don't like it; But i thought i'd post anyway! 









More to come, when i do more :biggrin:

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice sketches! What's up with the last 2 though? Do they have something to do with the real world, or is it some type of heresy?:victory:

+Rep


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh, the last 2 are examples of ones i do outside of Heresy! 2nd one is someone playing guitar, and the last one as explained above comes from *this picture*


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Here we have the front end of a Rhino: For some reason it wont Rotate, apologies.









And a Berserker!;









Hopefully going to do a Dreadnought soon, from direct observation from my Model :biggrin:


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

i am not going to lie the last pic looks like you are in the bathroom with your legs crossed pissing into the toilet. also your butt is on you head. but i do like the other 2 pages they are cool


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

ah damit right when i posted you posted more pics. my post above this one i meant the third pic


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

5tonsledge said:


> i am not going to lie the last pic looks like you are in the bathroom with your legs crossed pissing into the toilet. also your butt is on you head. but i do like the other 2 pages they are cool


Thanks for that delightful insight. I'll be sure to remember that next time i do some art.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Heres a dreadnought. Not from D-O, cause i couldn't be arsed. :')


----------

